# How would you fix cock beading?



## Graham Orm (4 Mar 2015)

I've never fitted any, but would probably have gone for super glue and activator. I've just watched a video where the guy used sewing pins. 
He cut off the point so that the pin cut the wood rather than forced the fibres apart (an old trick). Then he gently started the pin into the bead. When he had tapped in as many as he felt were required for that length he cut off the projecting tops of the pins leaving 2mm sticking out. He then placed the bead on the piece and gently tapped the pins through the remaining 2mm and pushed them just below the surface with the point of a nail.

12m:30s https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhf9C6ASepc

What method do you use?


----------



## Peter Sefton (4 Mar 2015)

Masking tape and Titebond, then sash cramped with a solid 20x20mm long cramping block, 

Cheers Peter


----------



## Graham Orm (4 Mar 2015)

Thanks Peter, so the masking tape stops it from moving while the glue sets up? Aren't you a bit twitchy about one of the mitres slipping?


----------



## Peter Sefton (4 Mar 2015)

The masking tape will help to hold the beading, but these things can slip including the mitres so keep an eye on it. You can hammer a panel pin into the edge of the drawer and snip it of leaving .75mm high so when you cramp the lipping on it should stop it from slipping.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Graham Orm (4 Mar 2015)

Thanks Peter, I'll give it a go sooner or later.


----------



## xy mosian (4 Mar 2015)

Masking tape, probably not all brands, does stretch slightly. This can be used to give a small clamping effect. Very useful on awkward shapes.
xy


----------



## RobinBHM (4 Mar 2015)

I tend to use a headless pin gun,

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-aw ... tAodvEAASw

Or machine the cock bead into the frame, but not so easy without a guillotine for the masons mitre


----------



## Woodmonkey (4 Mar 2015)

Didn't know what cock beading was so watched the whole video, entertaining chap. Something reassuring about the Aussie accent!


----------



## Waka (22 Mar 2015)

When I made my tool cabinet I used cock beading on all the drawers, the cock beading was made from Indonesian Rosewood. I'm not to sure what glue I used, I think it was bog standard Titebond 1, anyway I held it in place with clamps. I made it very slightly over size and trimmed it when dryed. It's been on the drawers for about 7 years now and is as good as the day it was put on. Really lovely effect with a lighter wood.


----------



## dzj (22 Mar 2015)

Cockbeading a drawer without rebates?
Guards, seize this man!


----------

